# Lets talk Antler and Horn.



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

Love your Antler carvings Stickie. Antler is a lovely medium to work with as there is no grain to worry about unlike Horn.

With over 400 members in the forum, there must be members who also use Antler or Horn, so if you are one of them post a picture or write something and lets get a Horn and Antler chat going. Myself and Stickie have made just about every type of stick there is, but there is always something to learn. If we can all share our knowledge we can have a great forum.

Dave


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Another Antler Stick


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

i have 3 sets of soya sheep horn about 2years old now i was told there not thick enougth or long enougth for a crook wondering if i could get a walking stick handle out of them,


----------



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry to say it Cobalt but those horns will not make a handle.But you can cut them up and use them for cappings or spacers,but they still have the bone inside that needs to be removed. Horns that have been dried with the bone inside will sometimes knock out. Hold the tip end and bang the wide end onto something hard. If they do not knock out, boil them in water for 20 minutes then try again. When you are buying Rams horn for a stick handle you need

6 - 8" of solid, a horn length of 12" with a wall around the open of at least a 1/4". When you get a chance to buy Rams horn, measure the solid with a length of net curtain wire, or another idea is to look for the first deep indentation, that usually marks the end of the solid.Dave


----------



## Black Thorn (Dec 8, 2014)

This was my latest Antler stick. Stickwithdave,do you use a wooden dowel with antler or a metal thread?


----------



## Black Thorn (Dec 8, 2014)

Image from last post


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its what I expected to hear with the horn.

I can knock out the centre and had thought I would use it for something else

I will save the solid end and try to open the remaining piece up to see if I can flatten it for use on some initials or horoscope sign

Thanks for those measurements useful guide line


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautiful work Stickie and Black Thorn!


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I used a cattle horn to make what appeared to be a powder horn for a handle. I made a wooden plug to fit inside it so it would be solid. I believe you could also fill it with auto body putty.


----------

